

Building CircleCI's Front End with Om [video] - sgrove
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNtQPSUi1iQ

======
mshenfield
It is great to see ClojureScript and tradeoffs mentioned in the same sentence.
I was drawn to Clojure(Script) by the promise of clean, modular, data driven
applications. But I've had a hard time finding discussions about the relative
weaknesses of this tool (which would make me nervous about any piece of
technology).

~~~
rymndhng
Some of my personal opinions is that the tooling is still kinda esoteric. For
a regular Javascript project, there's nothing like including a script tag and
hacking on the Developer Console.

With ClojureScript, I found it is fulfilling after spending time getting used
to using Emacs, setting up interactive compilation properly (and tweaking
settings). Tweaking leiningen settings is a pain when the feedback cycle isn't
instant. Oh, and occasionally esoteric error messages.

But really, once you get past that, and if you still have the gumption to
press forward, it becomes pretty magical. I've been hacking on Clojure/Script
in my free time and I find it very satisfying to make use of the abstractions
that are already provided.

